# Good light Golden Breeder near Las Vegas



## tntxfour (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi. I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone had any recomendations for a good breeder near Las Vegas. 

We are looking for a light colored Golden. A local vet recommended a place in Henderson, NV called www.Goldenretrieversoasis.com but it no longer appears to be in business. (Gabrielle Beyler)

Another vet recommmended a place called Rancho Goldens
www.ranchogoldens.com (Beckie Moore) in California. 

Thanks in advance.

Tim


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ummmmm....I think I know why your vet likes them....with 17 dogs they are probably good customers.

On a more serious note...

They do not list their dogs registered names or numbers...so there is no way to verify clearances. Why not list registered names if you are proud of your breeding program?

They say they just want to "better the breed", but have no evidence that that is what they are doing. It is easy to say it and it sounds nice to Average-Joe-Puppy-Buyer....another thing entirely to actually go through the process and provide evidence...

They list no titles or certificates on any of their dogs...seriously...not a Canine Good Citizen test...not a Rally Title....no CCA...nothing. You're so proud of your dogs that you don't get them out and show them off?? I just don't get it.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Pam Benson is in Arizona and has a litter on the way. I don't know about her waiting list, etc but you may want to contact her. Her kennel name is Legacy Goldens.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

We are in the north side of LV and recently faced your same dilemma. We found a wonderful litter from Ron and Judy Inman of Promise Kennels in Sanger, CA. They may have a pup or two left from the same litter we bought our boy from. They were wonderful people and very forthcoming with anything we wanted to know. Their stud dog Tonka who sired our litter is a grand champion. They are also Breeders of minute. They complete medical data on their lines.

We also contacted patricia at Emerald Goldens after we had seen one of their dogs at a local Lowes who was very well trained. She also is a breeder of merit in Rosamond CA. We decided to use Promise simply because Patricia's litter was just born on Decemebr 3 and we would have waited to wait longer. her number is 661-256-7070.


----------



## tntxfour (Feb 6, 2012)

Calistar said:


> We are in the north side of LV and recently faced your same dilemma. We found a wonderful litter from Ron and Judy Inman of Promise Kennels in Sanger, CA. They may have a pup or two left from the same litter we bought our boy from. They were wonderful people and very forthcoming with anything we wanted to know. Their stud dog Tonka who sired our litter is a grand champion. They are also Breeders of minute. They complete medical data on their lines.
> 
> We also contacted patricia at Emerald Goldens after we had seen one of their dogs at a local Lowes who was very well trained. She also is a breeder of merit in Rosamond CA. We decided to use Promise simply because Patricia's litter was just born on Decemebr 3 and we would have waited to wait longer. her number is 661-256-7070.


 
Hello Neighbor! North Las Vegas here as well! (Aliante) Anyway, thanks for the replies. 

Yeah, I caught some of the red flags with the Golden Retrievers Oasis. I had actually talked to her a year ago and she seemed very nice and her website was cute. Now she doesn't even answer her phone, emails etc. and the website has not been updated in a couple of years. 

Thanks for the suggestions! We are looking for a healthy dog with a good pedigree, but not necessarily a show quality dog. Our budget would probably be $1500 or so.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

We are close neighbors. We live at the corner of Horse and Jones less than three miles from you.

We paid Ron and Judy a little over $2000 but they had him and trained him for an extra three weeks so we could coordinate picking him up with a trip we already had planned to CA. I believe Emerald was about the price you referenced. We talked to probably thirty breeders during our search and these two were the most forthcoming and offered no red flags that we could see. We quickly realized there were no breeders here in Nevada nor any in Utah worth pursuing. We showed Dobies twenty five years ago and realized the number of quality breeders there was much more prevalent and began to focus on CA breeders. Like you we were not looking for a show dog but a healthy family member which is why we decided to forgo the rescue route.

If you would like to come by and meet our boy feel free to. Ron and Judy also supplied us with a 250+ page puppy manual that was a wealth of info that we could show you.

Good Luck


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck in your puppy search, exciting times. I would also add that by being a little flexible on your budget to ensure you get a puppy from parents with all the correct documented health checks and excellent caring breeders will usually help to insure you against expensive vet bills when you bring him or her home or during its life for some very painful and distressing conditions. Sounds like there may be some puppies with the clearances nearby that someone here has a sibling of..I would definately go and visit! Some things are sometimes meant to be...colour or not!  Good luck whatever you decide...we will look forward to meeting your new addition! We love puppoes..you may have guessed


----------



## tntxfour (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies. I have contacted the above mentioned breeders. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Good luck on your puppy search. Pam Benson, Legacy Goldens, is located in Glendale, AZ. Her contact info is [email protected], LegacyGoldens.com Home Page


----------



## Dreamrsmom (Apr 1, 2013)

*Did you find a golden???*

We live close too. We are off of N. Decatur and Horse. I have a 4 1/2 yr. old golden and we're looking for a breeder. I've heard of the person in Henderson, but at the time wasn't ready to commit to an additional dog as we were housing a homeless female veteran and her dog. But now, I'm ready for another golden. We've considered the rescue route, but a co-worker of mine use to work with them and didn't recommend rescuing here in Vegas. So, I'm looking for breeder suggestions. I found a gal in northern Nevada that has a female she was starting in show, but has discovered that she is not show quality. She's asking $1500.00 for her 18 month old female. Is that reasonable? I like the idea of an older golden, instead of a pup.
We purchased our golden from a woman in So. Cal (Lake Elsinore area) and we really like our golden, but wanted to consider a different breeder. Does anyone know of any adult goldens looking for a home? Otherwise, I'm going to have to start puppy proofing my house so we can bring a pup home.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I think some people may disagree with me, but if the dog is spayed before you get her, I don't think it is too much. If you consider the cost of a puppy, plus all the vet visits for puppy shots, and the cost of a spay you would be getting a good deal. It is also possible she has preliminary hip/elbow clearances. What makes her not show quality?


----------



## Pfandjc (May 26, 2013)

tntxfour said:


> Hi. I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone had any recomendations for a good breeder near Las Vegas.
> 
> We are looking for a light colored Golden. A local vet recommended a place in Henderson, NV called www.Goldenretrieversoasis.com but it no longer appears to be in business. (Gabrielle Beyler)
> 
> ...


I'm trying to answer your question but not quite sure how. I think you should try www.Goldentretieversoasis.com again. I think she was taking some time off and is now back. Trying her again wouldn't hurt, she has beautiful dogs.
Judy
5/26/13


----------



## Gabibey (Aug 24, 2009)

As quickly as it started w Golden Retriever Oasis, her husband had gotten seriously ill w his Parkinson's while she tried to finish Nursing School, as well as take care of their kids(2 & 4 legged). As much as she loved her dogs & showing them, it had to be put on the back burner. The internet/website was the last thing on her TO-DOs. Inviting anyone to read about it. 
http://www.fox5vegas.com/story/14812403/family-seeks-help-to-find-missing-man-4-04-2011#.UicQdtUNboA.email

Thank you for all the KIND WORDS LibertyME and tntxfour. BTW, after they found her husband, they had a beautiful memorial service for him. Also, her vets would like to know what 17 dogs do you speak of LibertyME? You can see from Maine? Your eyes are sharper than your tongue. She lives just outside of Anthem, Henderson NV. 

Just a word to the wise, if a breeder doesn't answer the phone...MOVE ON. There's no need to dwell on why they are not answering your calls. There are tons of Golden breeders everywhere. GO TO THEM, talk to them, LOOK AT THEIR DOGS, PLAY w THEIR DOGS, BRING A MILLION QUESTIONS w YOU(if they are stumped on your questions...RUN!!!), PLAY w THEIR PUPPIES(if available), R THEIR PUPPIES HEALTHY & SOUND, TALK TO THEIR PAST CUSTOMERS, IS THEIR HOME CLEAN OR SMELL LIKE A PUBLIC TOILET, WHAT DO THEY FEED THEIR DOGS, TALK TO THEIR VETS(all breeders use more than 1 vet), etc. SEE, TOUCH, n HEAR EXACTLY what you are purchasing. If they refuse...RUN!! Go there, check their papers out, SOME BREEDERS R NOT COMPUTER SAVY. 

Spend your energy on finding a good pup, not sitting around BUM HURT and "Assuming" things, because a breeder also has other important things to tend to. They too have a life. 

Daughter


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe LibertyME was talking about Rancho Goldens when she mentioned the 17 dogs as at that point everyone thought that Golden Retriever Oasis was no longer operating.


----------



## jodkin02 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Breeder Recommendations 2015*

Hi. I am looking for Golden Retriever breeders in Las Vegas or Henderson. Hoping to get a puppy or young Golden by Christmas.


----------

